# Goodbye for now



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Hey guys Jynx here, this will be mmy last main post howeverI will be… posting on pictures ect. However reason it is my last main post atthe moment…. I am getting rid of myfemale cockatiel I am keeping my other two birds cause they are esuper sweet Ihave tried everything to help my tiel be so sweet but she just seems to begetting even nastier. I am going to take her to a humane society well birdrescue to see if they’ll take her in before doing the inhumane thing*putting herdown* cause I know if I take her to a bird rescue and tell her how she is theymight beable to help her become how shes ment to be.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry to see you go. I haven't been following the thread (if there was one even) of your troubles with your female 'tiel. Had you thought about giving her to someone with a large aviary where she can just be a "to-look-at" bird, instead of a pet. Some birds just have no interest in being with people, and sometimes that's just okay. A lot of people maintain aviaries of untame birds just to watch them interact with one another. Several people in my bird club have those. You might try contacting the nearest bird club to see if the know of anyone like that, or even post an ad on CL. Good luck!


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow, that is a harsh statement. "Getting *rid* of". I hope your bird will somehow be able to be rehomed to a family who appreciates her. Maybe that will be all it takes. I wish good luck to your bird.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I do to and i didnt mean the word "Getting rid of" in the way it sounded. i did mean to state rehoming and yes, I do appreciate her myself but her attitude has gotten worse than from when i got her...


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

OOwl said:


> Sorry to see you go. I haven't been following the thread (if there was one even) of your troubles with your female 'tiel. Had you thought about giving her to someone with a large aviary where she can just be a "to-look-at" bird, instead of a pet. Some birds just have no interest in being with people, and sometimes that's just okay. A lot of people maintain aviaries of untame birds just to watch them interact with one another. Several people in my bird club have those. You might try contacting the nearest bird club to see if the know of anyone like that, or even post an ad on CL. Good luck!


and yeah, that is true, and no there wasnt a thred with the troubles with my female tiel. i do hope she finds a good home though, I love her darly but each time i go by her cage she'll hiss at me.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

You have to sit by her cage and let her get used to you then you can go forward
Instead to giving her away maybe ask a few question and we will sertaintly be happy to answer


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Baruch said:


> You have to sit by her cage and let her get used to you then you can go forward
> Instead to giving her away maybe ask a few question and we will sertaintly be happy to answer


 sweets i had her since around 2009, somewehre around there. I have sat next ot her cage i have tried hand taming.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I have to say
I worked at an animal rescue for years 
And I have never heard of someone putting down a tiel(or other smaller birds) for not liking people. I don't even think there is a vet by me who would do that

I really hope you rehome the bird. Find someone who is okay with an untame bird... Sorry..I know you want what's best.. I'm a little shocked by that last resort option


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

urbandecayno5 said:


> I have to say
> I worked at an animal rescue for years
> And I have never heard of someone putting down a tiel(or other smaller birds) for not liking people. I don't even think there is a vet by me who would do that
> 
> I really hope you rehome the bird. Find someone who is okay with an untame bird... Sorry..I know you want what's best.. I'm a little shocked by that last resort option


 
I know that would be last resort but first resort is finding her a place that will take her in and maybe help her with her attitude. I'm going with plan A before B.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

You know, i don't blame you. I'm sorry that you have to let her go like this though..

When i first got Wendy Singerboy and Meanboy, Wendy immediately stepped up and was nice. But Singerboy and Meanboy were horrible...
I got Singerboy to become attached to me after only a month.. but we never tamed Meanboy..hence the name. Singerboy i gave him millet every day out of my hand, first starting with a full millet spray and he would eat from the end of it, when i wasn't giving him millet, i would sit by the cage and talk to them for hours while i was on the computer.. just saying what was going on with the world, and Singerboy would turn his head and listen. but Meanboy never tamed... like he did... 

I hope that she can find a good home.


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

I have 3 birds that hiss at me and 2 that would probably peck my eyes out if I let them... SO WHAT? I took them on and they DESERVE a safe healthy home. I don't expect them to bend to my will. If you want a tame bird then get one but to say you will give up and turn a bird over to the humane society because it won't do what you want to me so very sad. VERY SAD


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

WendyBeoBuddy said:


> You know, i don't blame you. I'm sorry that you have to let her go like this though..
> 
> When i first got Wendy Singerboy and Meanboy, Wendy immediately stepped up and was nice. But Singerboy and Meanboy were horrible...
> I got Singerboy to become attached to me after only a month.. but we never tamed Meanboy..hence the name. Singerboy i gave him millet every day out of my hand, first starting with a full millet spray and he would eat from the end of it, when i wasn't giving him millet, i would sit by the cage and talk to them for hours while i was on the computer.. just saying what was going on with the world, and Singerboy would turn his head and listen. but Meanboy never tamed... like he did...
> ...


Me to another thing she'll do is bite me big.... she got me real good today too. but with her being the escape artist. MASTER escape artist. I am glad that you understand my feeling smiles


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Try not to flame up because of this... working at a ferret shelter( i know it does not apply to birds) we have heard a ton of bullcrap stories of people giving up their animals. But i guess i'm just very patient..
At least the person is not outright saying she doesn't want it because she doesn't want it. At least it can have a chance go to a home where someone with patience for the bird so that it can get a good home or be loved by the volunteers(hopefully).


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Erinsmom said:


> I have 3 birds that hiss at me and 2 that would probably peck my eyes out if I let them... SO WHAT? I took them on and they DESERVE a safe healthy home. I don't expect them to bend to my will. If you want a tame bird then get one but to say you will give up and turn a bird over to the humane society because it won't do what you want to me so very sad. VERY SAD


 eRINS MOM i have tried to do everything I could for her. shes bit me one to many times but, I had had her for years and have tried to hand tame her. I just feel that it's best ofr her to find a forever home who will love her as much as I do and maybe she'll be nicer to them than to me. 

I am mostly doing what I feel is best. most would too.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

WendyBeoBuddy said:


> Try not to flame up because of this... working at a ferret shelter( i know it does not apply to birds) we have heard a ton of bullcrap stories of people giving up their animals. But i guess i'm just very patient..
> At least the person is not outright saying she doesn't want it because she doesn't want it. At least it can have a chance go to a home where someone with patience for the bird so that it can get a good home or be loved by the volunteers(hopefully).


 
I agree with you there wendy, I have been patient I even have owned ferrets before but i had to give them to a shelter not because i wasnt taking good care of them I was just gaining alergies from them. And as i've said everyone knoe's whats best for their animals when they make that desition.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Jynxstorm said:


> eRINS MOM i have tried to do everything I could for her. shes bit me one to many times but, I had had her for years and have tried to hand tame her. I just feel that it's best ofr her to find a forever home who will love her as much as I do and maybe she'll be nicer to them than to me.
> 
> I am mostly doing what I feel is best. most would too.


I am glad you are not letting her out a window... Ari's previous owners were going to let her out a window... This i give respect to you for being *responsible *and not doing something like what they were going to do.

May i look like a bad person for defending you, i really do have respect because you are being responsible and not just putting her up on craigslist for 200 dollars saying she's some "rare" colouring or something...which i have seen people do. With completely normal grey cockatiels...


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

WendyBeoBuddy said:


> I am glad you are not letting her out a window... Ari's previous owners were going to let her out a window... This i give respect to you for being *responsible *and not doing something like what they were going to do.
> 
> May i look like a bad person for defending you, i really do have respect because you are being responsible and not just putting her up on craigslist for 200 dollars saying she's some "rare" colouring or something...which i have seen people do. With completely normal grey cockatiels...


I know, I would never do that, I'd rather let her get a second chance somewhere.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I have no problem with someone rehoming a bird they can't handle. I just couldn't get past the last resort thing .. I do understand you want a better home for her

If you need help finding a place I'm sure there are people who can help..online searches can get you different rescues....do you have a time frame?


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

urbandecayno5 said:


> I have no problem with someone rehoming a bird they can't handle. I just couldn't get past the last resort thing .. I do understand you want a better home for her
> 
> If you need help finding a place I'm sure there are people who can help..online searches can get you different rescues....do you have a time frame?


 
At the moment I do not have a time frame. I know of a few rescues near by. I would only do so if i absolutely have to. but, I'd rather try to find her the perfect home first and go from there I do hope i find her a new home. Thats what I want best for her not the other part. I'd only resort if i need to.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Having a bird put down due to behavioral issues should _never _be okay. Not even as a last resort. Being untame is not a fault of the bird, it's simply the bird wanting to be a bird. This shouldn't even be a consideration.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

sad for you and her  i wish i lived nearby and could take her...


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Birds aren't like dogs -- they don't need to be "put down" for being "mean." It's just a little tiel for chrissake, not a danger to anyone! If she doesn't like humans find her a home in an aviary, even if it's with a breeder (no, I do not think an untame or aggressive bird should automatically be a breeder, but it's better than death). That shouldn't even be a last resort option in my opinion.

I hope she finds a happy home.


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree that a euthanasia simply should not be an option for an untame bird because it's untame, and you'll be hard pressed to find a responsible vet (in fact I bet you will not find a responsible vet) willing to put a bird down for being untame.

Most of my birds aren't tame and that's okay. I cannot touch them or they will draw blood. They are birds. When you keep an exotic animal, you cannot expect it to be tame. If you expect an exotic animal to be tame, an exotic animal is not the right pet for your lifestyle.

We don't often look at birds as exotic but they are. They are not domesticated animals and they will act wild because they are still wild. A bird shouldn't be punished and shuffled around from home to home for being a bird. You never should have gotten this bird - or any bird - if you expected it to be 100% tame. Believing your bird is 100% tame is setting the animal up for failure and a reason many birds are rehomed. Your bird is another victim of this and I feel very bad for the bird, however I just can't see any reason to say what you're doing is responsible, as it was irresponsible to get a bird with such high expectations in the first place.

I do hope the bird finds a home that will accept what species it actually is instead of wanting it to be feathered dog.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

enigma731 said:


> Having a bird put down due to behavioral issues should _never _be okay. Not even as a last resort. Being untame is not a fault of the bird, it's simply the bird wanting to be a bird. This shouldn't even be a consideration.


Couldn’t have said it better!

Maybe she would be happier in an aviary with other Cockatiels?! I wouldn’t put her down just for being nasty when she could be a really happy bird with someone who will accept her for who she is, whether she got better or not.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

What do you mean when you say"put her down"


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Baruch said:


> What do you mean when you say"put her down"


it's just a term for euthanasia. a popular phrase is "put to sleep".


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Correct me if I am wrong Jynx, but I think you are worried that by taking her to a humane society they might put her down and that is why you are trying to find a bird rescue? That is what I understood by your first post. I think some people understood that you are considering putting the bird down, but that's not the case, right? So, you are trying to find her a good home, and that is good  Sorry it ddn't work out for you, but keep positive and I am sure your tiel will find a good home soon.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

It means putting to death.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

echolalia said:


> It means putting to death.


thanks  it's always hard to know how to put it without being offensive... that's perfect!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I know that it means put to death
What I'm not understanding is that how can someone even think about putting their little cute and fuzzy bird to sleep


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Baruch said:


> I know that it means put to death
> What I'm not understanding is that how can someone even think about putting their little cute and fuzzy bird to sleep


yes i think that is what a lot of people think...


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Not to be harsh but put to death is about right


I wouldn't even consider it euthanasia, to me that's more of a mercy killing/ to end pain and suffering. This is just absurd. 
If I went to the vet I worked with and told her I needed to euthanize an aggressive Cockatiel she would think I was joking and probably kick me out.

I do believe jynx meant that he/she would consider "putting down" the bird because she told me "I'd only resort if i need to."

It just doesn't make sense even if that option was on the very bottom of your list. Were talking about a Cockatiel here not a 150lb German Shepard.

I know it seems like everyone is ganging up on you but you need to understand how ridiculous that sounds on every level


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

People like this make me sooo angry, If you were local I'd take the bird off your hands... Not gonna say anything that'll get me infracted etc. :frown:


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

urbandecayno5 said:


> I do believe jynx meant that he/she would consider "putting down" the bird because she told me "I'd only resort if i need to."


Well, I still hope that is not the case :frown: Jynx? Would you clarify your statements?
Because I have to agree with the others, putting a little birdie down because she is "nasty" and not tame is horrid!!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

If the bird were suffering, I'd understand but because she wont tame down... 
I really hope and pray she finds a home! Good luck! I'm sure you can find someone willing to take her!


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I think the truth of what was planned for this bird is stated in the original post. They want to get *rid of* the bird, hopefully just get rid of it, and if not then well, it will be *put down*. That's what they said!

This breaks my heart.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

guys, let's calm down our tones a bit here 


i agree it is not a kind option to put the bird down, but please can we all remain civil?

jynxstorm, i wish you would give this bird more of a chance. perhaps she feels cornered in a small cage. i know some of your situation, but her cage is quite small. have you tried a proper sized cage for her? some birds can feel threatened and aggressive in small cages because they are scared and have nowhere to move away from you.


please don't ever consider putting a bird down for being untame, and i do truly hope this was just a misunderstanding of words here. i know spelling is a little bit difficult for you so i am hoping you meant something else. 

i think i understand what you are saying and i can see where people are reading into things, but if i read right, did you mean you are worried the humane society will put her down and you want to try a bird rescue first before bringing her to the humane society? i know my humane society does put animals down fairly fast, so i would understand wanting to bring her to a proper bird rescue first. am i understanding this correctly? do you want help looking for a bird rescue in your area?


let's all take a step back, take a breath, and try to remember we don't know everyone's exact situation and realize this might just be a big misunderstanding and jumping on her isnt going to make her want to come back for advice or help. so just a reminder, let's stay civil


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I sincerely hope it is a misunderstanding!

Nobody was slinging insults, and considering how much we all love cockatiels and would hate to see one killed for no good reason, I think we have remained remarkably civil.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i pm'd you Echolalia


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Not every bird is tameable...a lot of this is inherited too. Disposition can be inherited from the parents, so if a bird had more skittish or nasty parents, the babies DO inherit some of that. Also, birds pick up on our feelings. If you are afraid to pick her up because she'll bite you, she will figure this out and hiss at you to keep you away. I had a male, who was just the nastiest cuss ever. No joke, he SCREECHED at me every time I got near him. But, I had to be able to handle him, for showers and such and during breeding. I don't normally recommend leather gloves because it scares the crap out of the birds, but he was still in quarantine and I needed to clip him. By using the gloves, he couldn't bite me and pretty quickly learned this was the case. After two weeks, I didn't need the gloves anymore, I could pick him up as needed and it made working with him easier. He never became cuddly, but he did figure out how to step up and I could clip his wings without issue. I also agree that a bigger cage would be best. She needs room to move around and obviously if she can escape the cage she's in, its not a very good one for her in the first place. I've only ever had one tiel escape (and this was a breeding cage) and that's because Jeep is just a smarty pants that can lift doors. You don't have to have a super tame tiel to enjoy her and she doesn't need to be cuddly. You need to build up respect with her. Screech knew I wouldn't touch him unless I needed to and because of that he didn't mind when I had to. 

I really do hope you find someone to take her. Try craigslist or ebayclassifieds, I've had good luck on there.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

echolalia said:


> I sincerely hope it is a misunderstanding!
> 
> Nobody was slinging insults, and considering how much we all love cockatiels and would hate to see one killed for no good reason, I think we have remained remarkably civil.


I agree you are100% right


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the reminder was for a few as yes the posts here are generally civil, but some might be taken a little too harshly by some people (understandable that so many are upset of course, i do not blame anyone for being upset here) but i'd rather us be more aware of how we word things to eachother. i dont want to be singling anyone out here so i am making a more generalized reminder for all members who have commented and for those still yet to comment, so this does not get too far out of hand.  

i am upset as well and most definitely euthanasia should not ever be an option for such a situation, but let us give her a chance to clarify what she means


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Guys as i said i am going to be rehoming her or trying to at least. and puting her in a bird rescue so please stop saying that i'm going to be doing a cruel thing to her. .......


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

urbandecayno5 said:


> Not to be harsh but put to death is about right
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even consider it euthanasia, to me that's more of a mercy killing/ to end pain and suffering. This is just absurd.
> ...


 
That is not what I was thinking of at all. I am doing what i afeel is right in my heart. i a'm starting with the ginding a bird rescue that will take her in THIS IS THE LAST RESPONCE I AM MAKING ON THIS POST BECAUSE TEVERY OTHER COMMENT ABOUT WHAT I STATED HAS GONE ALL DOWN HILL AND MADE ME VERY UPEST. AND JUST CAUSE I MENTINED MIGHT OR LAST RESORT THING. DOESNT MEAN THAT I WILL BE DOING SO. 

BESIDES, I HAVENT SEEN ANY ONE ELSE STATE SORRY TO SEE YOU GO FOR A WHILE SEE YOU IN THE FUTURE. SEPT AN ARGUEMENT ALL ABOUT WHAT I MENTIONED.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I think people were more upset with the putting her down part as oppose to rehoming

I do think that is a wonderful idea to try to get her into a rescue and find a good family

I wish the best of luck


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks for clarifying that  i'm sorry that your meaning was misinterpreted! to re-home your cockatiel is the best thing you can do for her. i really hope that she gets a good new home and that you are happy with where she is  please don't hold anything against us... best of wishes


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Jynxstorm said:


> That is not what I was thinking of at all. I am doing what i afeel is right in my heart. i a'm starting with the ginding a bird rescue that will take her in THIS IS THE LAST RESPONCE I AM MAKING ON THIS POST BECAUSE TEVERY OTHER COMMENT ABOUT WHAT I STATED HAS GONE ALL DOWN HILL AND MADE ME VERY UPEST. AND JUST CAUSE I MENTINED MIGHT OR LAST RESORT THING. DOESNT MEAN THAT I WILL BE DOING SO.
> 
> BESIDES, I HAVENT SEEN ANY ONE ELSE STATE SORRY TO SEE YOU GO FOR A WHILE SEE YOU IN THE FUTURE. SEPT AN ARGUEMENT ALL ABOUT WHAT I MENTIONED.


Things are easily confused, and things flare up easily when things do get confused, i really hope you can return to the forum later on. 
Best of luck
~Kaite


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

Jynxstorm said:


> eRINS MOM i have tried to do everything I could for her. shes bit me one to many times but, I had had her for years and have tried to hand tame her. I just feel that it's best ofr her to find a forever home who will love her as much as I do and maybe she'll be nicer to them than to me.
> 
> I am mostly doing what I feel is best. most would too.


Why are you still trying to handle her then? If you wanted a tame bird you should of gotten a tame bird. to dump her off to the humane society or to someone else with visions of grandeur thinking they can tame her could very well be setting her up to be abused or neglected. You KNEW she wasn't tame stop trying to force her and do what is right and give her peace, quiet and most importantly a safe place to live. Your kidding yourself if you think that dumping her somewhere else is going to end in a fairy tale. that's not how these things usually turn out at all. 

I have seen back rooms of breeders, rescue birds that were abused and neglected and craigslist rehomes that go on and on and yes even birds dumped at the humane society and rarely do any of these have a good ending. Pets IMO are not disposable. its really easy for you not to get bit STOP TRYING TO FORCE HER TO MIND YOU and just let her live her life safe.

Honestly this is whats wrong in the world of animals and people. Its not a dog that can kill your child...its a small bird that really can't defend itself.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

*This thread has been closed. Too many people are upset and the situation is escalating. Let us remember, opinions are perfectly fine and great to have--but it's important to read what you write. Please treat each other with respect. This goes for all sides of an argument 

This is a touchy subject and all concerns have been stated. 

If the OP wishes to discuss more on the subject of rehoming or training tips, please feel free to open a new thread.

Even if you do rehome Ziva, you can still always post here.*


----------

